# Lost drive



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Suddenly lost drive, opened the cover and a broken bolt fell out. Looks like it attached the big drive gear to the axle.

It's 1/4x2.25" so I'm pretty sure the part is 73839MA, looks like a plain bolt but just making sure it's not supposed to be a shear bolt? Presumably the drive disc would slip before the gear teeth would shear off. There are 3 lines on the head which means it's grade 5 iirc.

I wonder why it snapped. There's a lot of play in the drive axle so I guess the axle bearings are shot.

Thanks again


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Seen it many times. Get a hardened Bolt, or a Hardened Clevis Pin.


----------



## Skye (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## HushHouse254 (11 mo ago)

The 73839MA is a Grade 8. I used a 2" GR8 from the local hardware store. I also changed the nut to the current version, a 1/4-20 nylon lock nut.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Just took mine out today. So I could grease the axle ends. Not sure what I did but i tried. Wiped down the drive disc. Then noticed that there is slack in the linkage when in reverse. Not much can be done about it either. Seems..


----------

